# Ipad et dps stream



## buch1910 (1 Janvier 2011)

bonjour a tous 

 est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui a un Ipad et qui arrive à regarder dps stream? 
il parait qu'il faut le débrider(jailbreaker) d'abord, mais je ne sais  pas comment faire. ok, je sais que la garantie ne marchera plus, mais  c'est pas grave! j'habite aux usa, est-ce que ça pose un problème? 

si quelqu'un peut m'indiquer la marche à suivre très précisément, parce  que les Américains sont pas très clairs dans leurs explications! 

merci à tous! parceque steve jobs a tout bridé! je ne peux même pas  télécharger "spirit" qui est un débrideur simple d'utilisation! je n'ai pas "cydia", évidemment! Il y a  d'autres techniques, mais c'est assez complexe. 

j'ai un 3.2.2

bonne annee à tous!


----------

